
Show HN: Bookman – Read your books via email - jpfong
http://app.usebookman.com
======
jpfong
Hello,

Email is the most convenient way if you want to read anywhere anytime. After
signing up and uploading your ebook, you get chapters from the book via
emails. You can click on the “Read more” button to get the next chapters. If
you don’t have any epub files, Bookman offers a small selection of free epub.

Enjoy!

------
WheelsAtLarge
Just a tip, if you want people to use your service, please have a few pages
telling them what they get before they have to sign up. Signing up is a
pain...

~~~
nuthersox
but if they tell you you will get very little _before_ you sign up, how are
they going to snarf your data for nothing?

